# Angeln in Kroatien?



## zine111 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich gehe in zwei wochen nach Kroatien (Kornaten) Segeln und möchte da auch fischen. Hat schon jemand damit erfahrung? Ich bräuchte Tipps zum Kartenkauf und welches System ich verwenden soll. Welche Fische kann ich dort in den Buchten fangen? Ich will eher in den Buchten angeln, kein Big Game.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Da gibts aber schon echt viele Threads zu. Musst du mal etwas präzisieren ob du eher Grundangeln, Spinfischen etc machen möchtest, ich sag einfach mal das man mit allem was fängt auch wenn ich noch nicht in Kroatien war man liest ja immer fleissig mit.  Die Suchfunktion wird dir natürlich auch helfen da findeste Lektüre für Stunden.


----------



## zulu (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Von welchem hafen startet ihr denn ?

die kornaten sind ja ein nationalpark

da würde ich nicht angeln !!

ausserhalb des schutzgebietes kannst du mit der kleinfischlizenz angeln 
die bekommt man in hafenämtern und in manchen turistbüros

 gibts für einen, drei, sieben oder 31 tage
sieben tage z.b. für 150 kuna
 du kannst auch nach einem jugendschein fragen

es gibt sogar eine zusätzliche sonderlizenz zum fischen im nationalpark, die gibt es im hafenamt von murter
die ist aber so teuer, daß es sich nicht lohnt für die kleinen fischchen die dich in den buchten erwarten.

im übrigen kauft fast niemand eine erlaubnis für das bischen spielerei mit dem kleinzeug am ankerplatz
auf jedem segelboot gibt es eine angel aber sicher keine angellizenz
es wird auch nicht kontrolliert

ich fische seit vielen jahren mit motorboot um die inseln südlich der kornaten, habe immer eine lizenz gekauft und bin noch nie kontrolliert worden

#h

Z.


----------



## EgonEcke (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

@zulu
Ich fahre Ende Juni nach CRO, 30km nördlich von Zadar.
Dieses Jahr will ich mal versuchen Wolfsbarsche an den Haken zu bekommen. Hast du darin Erfahrung?
Ich wollte es mit schleppen in Küstennähe versuchen.


----------



## zulu (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Nein, ich fische nicht im uferbereich das habe ich früher mal mit mäßigem erfolg gemacht.

Ich fische vor den äußeren inseln und hochsee

aber einige der einheimischen aus meinem hafen fischen morgens früh und abends bis in die nacht hinein mit tuckerbooten schleppend mit handleinen erfolgreich auf wolfsbarsch und andere räuber direkt an der küste. das ist in zadar auch nicht anders

schau genau nach wie die das machen und was für blinker bzw wobbler die verwenden.
ich kann kleine mepps aglia TW mit gummifisch empfehlen

es gibt da echte experten , meistens sind das opas die aber leider nicht viel reden.

versuche das was die leute da machen !

wenn du geflochtene schnur und eine rutenlänge fluorocarbon als vorfach verwendest dürfte es auch mit einer schlepprute klappen, sonst versuche es auch von hand mit mono

mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen
#h
Z.


----------



## Smallgame (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Hallo auch ich angel in der nähe von Zadar 

Wichtig war die Erwähnung das die Kornaten Naturschutzgebiet sind. Die Kontrollen finden im Park ständig statt. Auch die Fischer in den Kornaten achten peinlich genau drauf. Die Strafen sind Drakonisch.
Doch im Touristbüro oder Angelshop vor Ort lassen sich günstig Seekarten erwerben welche genau die Grenzen des Naturschutzbereiches zeigen. Für den anderen bereich genügt eine einfache erlaubniss welche man in der Hafenmeisterrei (lucna kapetanija) erhalten kann. Darüber hinaus zeigen sie präzise die kleinen Berge unterwasser (brak) welche für das Grundangeln vom Boot aus hervorragend geeignet sind.

Zum Wolfsbarsch:
Den hatte ich letztes Jahr als Zielfisch. Schleppen in den frühen Morgenstunden und am Abend war recht ordentlich.
Besser war es mit Pose und Wurm (Küstennähe 5 Uhr morgens)
Mann muss den Wolfsbarsch richtig aufspüren. Am morgen kommen sie in größeren Gruppen sehr nahe an die Küste und jagen die kleinen Schwarmfische welche man beim baden sehr gut beobachten kann.
Am besten man hat diesen Riesenwurm als Köder aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Beobachtet habe ich allerdings den Meister aller Wolfsbarsche direkt am Hafen hat er in der Nacht geangelt.
Mit einer feinen 3 Meter langen Rute. Winziger Angelhaken 0,17 Schnur oder so, mit Pose und lebenden Köder (ca 4- 7cm Meeräsche) hat er gewaltige Exemplare herausgeholt. Einer wog 3 Kg. Am nächsten Tag verschwand er mit seinem Segelboot und hinterließ einen bleibenden Eindruck bei mir.
Ich tat es ihn allerdings nicht nach da ich das angeln mit lebendem Köder persönlich ablehne.


----------



## zulu (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Schön das sich mal ein fachmann meldet, der auch in der region fischt.

So viele gibt es ja scheinbar nicht.

Ich versuche hier  schon seit einiger zeit den ahnungslosen ein paar tips zu geben.

Freue mich über unterstützung bei der aufklärungsarbeit.

Wertvoller tip mit der karte und der brak fischerei !

Schade ist nur,  ts wie* zine111* halten  es nicht für nötig  mal zu antworten #d #d #d

Die sache mit den wervollen würmern ist wirklich recht interessant,

erzähl doch mal was die in zadar für ein exemplar verlangen.

Mein stegnachbar fängt die nachts unter seinem boot mit einer mausefalle um sie dann an angler für viel geld zu verkaufen. 

#h

Z.


----------



## Smallgame (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Weiss nicht was die so kosten. Lebend auch schwer zu bekommen. Ich fang mir die immer selber. Mir hat mal ein dicker Österreicher mit Motorjacht direkt aus dem Boot für 50 Dm damals einen abgeschnackt.
Früher haben wir die Würmer immer mit selbsgebauten mini Harpunen aus dem Flachwasser gejagt. Haben teilweise 2 Stunden für einen Wurm benötigt.
Heute hab ich ne Falle ergibt 3 Würmer in einer Stunde. Mittags wenn die anderen baden hol ich mir ein paar Würmer für den abend und nächsten morgen.
Fang fast nur noch was gut auf den Grill geht Doraden Zweibindenbrassen usw da gehts nur mit Wurm wenn man nicht verhungern will |rolleyes


----------



## Smallgame (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

[Zulu][Ich fische vor den äußeren inseln und hochsee
 ]
Das klingt ganz  nach Big Game. Worauf fischst du denn dort in der Regel? 
Würd mich schon interessieren was ein wenig mehr draussen so los ist.
Auch wenn das nicht meine Liga ist (siehe mein Nick) zu kleines Boot, zu kleiner Ausenborder, keine geeignete Ausrüstung, liebäugele ich schon seit Jahren einmal Big Game fischen zu gehen.
Mann kann das dort auch buchen aber den Fisch behält denn der Skipper und ich würd doch nicht den ganzen Tag angeln gehn einen riesen Fisch fangen ohne ihn behalten zu können.
Aber mit ein paar Tipps von dir kann ich es wenigstens ein wenig weiter draussen versuchen und mir halt irgendwas an Material zusammenstellen. Hätte schon lust auf ein fetten Thun zu angeln.


----------



## zulu (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

 Worauf fischst du denn dort in der Regel? 

Auf alles was flossen hat, nicht nur großfische 
Auch conger seehecht dorsch brassen usw

Würd mich schon interessieren was ein wenig mehr draussen so los ist.

Wenn man eine großfischrute mit köderfisch raushängt kommen in der tat thune , schwertfische und verschiedene haie an den haken.
Ganz selten auch mal der speerfisch.

Ich gehe gerne grundangeln.
Da vor den inseln wird nicht so viel geangelt, darum sind die mengen und die stückgewichte einfach größer.
Es gibt da braks die in keiner karte zu finden sind, da hat noch nie einer seinen köder runtergelassen. An so einem platz zu angeln macht mir viel mehr spass als hunderte kilo biggamefisch den ich auf grund der menge und der gesetze nicht verwerten kann.

 den Fisch behält denn der Skipper und ich würd doch nicht den ganzen Tag angeln gehn einen riesen Fisch fangen ohne ihn behalten zu können.

Das ist leider so ,  fast überall auf der welt.

Auf dem charterboot hast du ja auch nicht die lizenz sondern der skipper, der darf dir den fisch nicht geben.

Willst du den fisch behalten geht das nur mit deinem boot und deiner eigenen lizenz.

Diesen selbstgefangenen fisch mußt du dann auch für dich behalten und selbst verwerten.
 Du darfst ihn nicht etwa verkaufen, da hat nämlich die finanzbehörde etwas dagegen.
Das ist auch in fast allen ländern so.

Alles nicht so einfach mit der fischerei #q

#h

Z.


----------



## Smallgame (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Das ist ja interessant. Ich hab auch auf meiner Seekarte selbst eingetragene Braks welche nicht verzeichnet sind 
Die gibt man auch nicht preis. Aber weiter draussen im offenen Meer ein guten Brak zu haben da beneide ich dich um deine Möglichkeiten. Dort würd ich sofort mit ganzen Kalmar auf Zahnbrassen schleppen- mein Traum 
Schaust du mal diesen Sommer bei mir auf der Insel vorbei ich geb dir ein zwei Würmer mit und ein kostenlosen Lehrgang in Wurmloch finden.
Ich hab nur so ein kleines handgebautes Fischerboot mit einem 6Ps Ausenborder dran. Ich betreibe eigentlich nur traditionelles Fischen mal mit Netzen mal Reusen und auf jeden Fall langleinen. Doch meine leidenschaft bleiben Goldbrassen & co. Eben was am besten schmeckt.
Mit dem Kontrollen hab ich weniger am Hut erstens ist mein Boot ein registriertes Fischerboot und mein Onkel betreibt damit in meiner Abwesenheit fischerei. Mit allem Scheinen und Papieren. Daher werd ich eigentlich nie kontrolliert. Und wenn interessieren sie sich nur ob man Hämmer und Meisel im Boot mitführt (wegen den streng verbotenem fang von Steinbohrermuscheln) oder ob man diese sogenannten Samice (Grundangeln welche nur aus Sehne Hacken Blei aufgewickelt auf einer kleinen Styroporrolle auslegt und ein paar Stunden später wieder einsammelt) mitführt auch schweeer verboten.
Gott jetzt komme ich hier aber ins schwadronieren ....
Gruß


----------



## zulu (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Schaust du mal diesen Sommer bei mir auf der Insel vorbei ich geb dir ein zwei Würmer mit und ein kostenlosen Lehrgang in Wurmloch finden.

Das ist ein sehr nettes angebot.
Bei bura hätte ich zeit für sowas, da fahre ich nicht raus.
Schreib mir einfach mal eine PN wo du genau bist und vor allem wann, vielleicht sind wir mal zur gleichen zeit in dalmatien.... 

#h

Z.


----------



## Smallgame (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

so hab dir eine PN geschrieben hoffentlich auch alles richtig verschickt.


----------



## EgonEcke (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Klasse Jungs.:m
Ein paar gute Tipps habe ich ja jetzt. Letztes Jahr war ich mit frischem Kalamari, angeboten mit Grundblei, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich.
Dieses Jahr werde ich es u.a. vom Ufer mit schwimmendem Sbiro und Kalamari (auf Vorfach aufgezogen) probieren. 
Oder schleppen mit dem Schlauchboot.
Bin zwar kein Fan vom frühen Aufstehen, aber da muß ich wohl durch.:q
Wie heißen die Würmer, die ihr benutzt? Leben die etwa im Wasser?


----------



## zulu (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Der wurm heißt bei den kroaten crv..... wie zrf ausgesprochen

Das sind  riesenborstenwürmer die besonders nachts aus ihren löchern kommen.

Die können böse zubeissen 

Wie gesagt, ich kenne da einen , der fängt die mit einer kleinen  blechfalle im hafen unter seinem boot

 diese fallen soll es in angelgeschäften geben.... trapula... heisst das ding.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Smallgame (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Eunice Gigantea - hier ein youtube video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfthTsArM6E&feature=related


----------



## Cachmoor (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

...sehr interessant diese Borstenwürmer, vorher noch nie davon gehört, geschweige denn gesehen.
Wie wird mit den Würmern gefischt ? Im ganzen oder in Stücken? Wie gross werden diese Borstenwürmer?
Gruss
CM


----------



## Smallgame (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Die wahre grösse ist schwer zu sagen. Die dehnen sich wie ein Gummiband so ein Wurm von ca 1,50 länge wird denn über 2 Meter lang.
Man hält ihn im Eimer am leben und schneidet denn von hinten Portionen ab. Er glänzt in allen Farben, hat wie ein Tausendfüssler bewegende Beinchen und die Stücke sondern viel Blut ab. Der ideale Köder schlechthin. Allerdings ziemlich ekelig aber da muss man durch. So richtig gut ist eigentlich nur das letzte Drittel vom Wurm also bis zum Kopf wenn man von hinten schneidet. Das hat viel Fleisch und hält viel besser. Die hinteren Stücke werden oft von den kleinen Fischen wie Pirhannas attakiert und fallen schnell ab. Ich persönlich angle damit am liebsten auf eine einfache handangel ohne Rolle und Rute weil man mit der Schnur in der hand sofort reagieren kann und auch der Drill ist ein genuss pur


----------



## zulu (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Oh , danke smallgame für den link,tolle filmchen.
Die jagd auf den wurm macht ja genau so viel laune wie angeln.

@ CM
Die teile die ich gesehen habe waren so etwa einen meter lang.
Man schneidet von hinten her mit der schere ein paar cm ab und tut das auf den haken.
Das ist der top-köder für die so wohlschmeckende *orada* (goldbrassen).
Alle anderen brassen lieben den wurm aber auch.

Dementsprechend schnell ist er dann abgefressen

Es gibt noch einen trick der von den craks angewendet wird um den wurm härter zu machen, er wird einfach eingesalzen.
Mit viel salz in einem eimer mit deckel wird das dann haltbar und bis in den winter hinein aufbewahrt.

|wavey:

Z.

jetz haben wir zeitgleich gepostet hi hi


----------



## arminpa65 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

*In Split rechts vom Fährhafen sitzen abends manchmal Leute mit  großen Plastik Wasserflaschen  die Würmer zum Verkaufen anbieten.*

*Waren ganz schön teuer die Dinger.*

*arminpa*


----------



## EgonEcke (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Gibt es auch eine Alternative zu dem Wurm?
In dem Ort, wo ich urlaube ist ein kleiner Fischladen, vielleicht bekomme ich da einiges.
Leider ist mein kroatisch nicht sehr gut..


----------



## WallerChris (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Hallo,

Ja wie du eh schon geschrieben hast Kalamari, Fisch/Fischstücke, Muscheln und Schnecken, Brot...
Hab sogar schon auf fettes Fleischstück von nem Kotelett gefangen...

Ein Boot ist ein rießiger Vorteil, da du etwas weiter draußen auch schleppen kannst..

mfg


----------



## EgonEcke (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Ich hab´n kleines Schlauchboot zur Verfügung. Ich bin mir mit der Strömung aber nicht sicher. Ist ja auch nicht ungefährlich draußen auf dem Meer.
Danke dir.


----------



## EgonEcke (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Eunice Gigantea - hier ein youtube video :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfthTsArM6E&feature=related



OHA, das ist schon harter Stoff! Ganz schön riesig der Wurm.


----------



## pasmanac (14. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*



zulu schrieb:


> Der wurm heißt bei den kroaten crv..... wie zrf ausgesprochen
> 
> Das sind riesenborstenwürmer die besonders nachts aus ihren löchern kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Die können tatsächlich ordentlich zubeissen (weiss das aus eigener Erfahrung..#q)

Der Wurm wird i.d.R. pro Stück verkauft, im Raum Zadar kostet er 80,-Kuna, natürlich lebend. 
Ich habe aber auch schon gehört, dass im Raum Split der Preis pro Meter gelten soll, kann es aber nicht bestätigen.

Man kann auch welche über´s www kaufen: njuskalo.hr und dann in die Suchmaske einfach "morski crv" eingeben, manche liefern auch per Post.

Ich hatte das (seltene) Glück, dass mich mein Nachbar, ein 70jähriger "Barba", in die hohe Kunst des Wurmfangs eingeführt hat, hier zwei meiner Videos (beim zweiten braucht ihr etwas Geduld, da in voller Länge, dafür sieht man sehr schön wie die Wurmfalle vom Wurm aktiviert wird):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjy9uyuFpto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0jZjiqseJo

Der Wurm ist für Brassen (bei uns meistens Zweibindenbrasse und Doraden, aber auch für andere..) der Nonplusultra-Köder schlechthin, am besten frisch, also lebend Segment für Segment abschneiden und aufhaken!


----------



## ff-kroatien (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Nach längerer Regenperiode ist die Wetterlage in Kroatien nun endlich 
optimal- sonnig, warm und stabil! Wir vermelden super Fänge auf allen 
Gewässern. Petri Heil aus Kroatien.

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/7315/angelnkroatien4.jpg

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/3957/angelnkroatien1.jpg

http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8205/angelnkroatien2.jpg

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/8439/angelnkroatien3.jpg

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/9274/angelnkroatien5.jpg

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/444/angelnkroatien6.jpg

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/1727/angelnkroatien7.jpg

http://img541.*ih.us/img541/7812/angelnkroatien8.jpg

Angeln-Kroatien Team


----------



## stuka (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Sehr schöne Fänge bei euch FF-Kroatien.
Ich bin selber mitte-ende August in der nähe von Zadar, will ein paar Tage Urlaub machen mit Familie.
So wie es aussieht gibt es dort auch gute Gewässer zum Fliegenfischen............. 
Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Tipps geben?
Bin absolute Anfänger in Fligenfischen, und für jede Info bin dankbar.

Petri #g


----------



## Toifel (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Servus,

Ich Fahr vom 25.08.-31.08 nach Split.
Ich hab Dort auch ein Boot, wir sind 2 Angler. wenn Jemand Interesse und Lust hat und zufällig in dem Zeitraum dort ist könnte man ja auch zusammen raus fahren .....

Greetz


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Hallo Toifel,

ich bin vom 25.8 - 07.9. in der Nähe (Sibenik) und würde gerne mit raus fahren..

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toifel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Hey Sockeye,

das würde sogar passen da wir von Split mit dem Boot nach Murter wollen. da liegt Sibenik ja auf dem weg ....


----------



## bobkiel (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Oh man ich bin vom 20.07 bis 3.8 in Riberica!Werde da das erste mal anständig versuchen in der Adria zu fischen vom Land aus!Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Sockeye (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*



Toifel schrieb:


> Hey Sockeye,
> 
> das würde sogar passen da wir von Split mit dem Boot nach Murter wollen. da liegt Sibenik ja auf dem weg ....



Also wegen mir müsst ihr keinen Umweg machen. Ich komme auch gerne nach Split mit dem Auto. (wenn ich da sicher abstellen kann). Spritbeteiligung etc. ist Ehrensache. Ich bring auch gerne schwereres Gerät mit falls von Nöten.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls riesig freuen, wenn das klappt. 2 Wochen reiner Strandurlaub mir der Family ist schwer auszuhalten... Boot fahren kann ich auch, nur in Kroatien noch nicht offiziell, da ich meinen Lappen bis dahin noch nicht fertig habe. Erfahrung ist jedoch reichlich vorhanden und beim Angeln stell ich mich auch nicht allzu blöd an...:g
Falls es für euch ok ist, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen, damit wir diesen Thread nicht zuweit "offtopic" bringen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Da ich mir dort auch ein kleines Boot leihen werde und möglicherweise mit Toifel rausfahre habe ich natürlich einige Fragen an die Kroatien Angler hier:

- welche Zielfische sind in der Gegend um Split sinnvoll zu beangeln? 

- welche Techniken. Grundangeln? Schleppen - wenn ja - was,  wo, wie tief und wie schnell?

- Ausrüstung? (Macht es Sinn mein 120lbs Geschirr mitzuschleppen, oder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Bluefin dranzubekommen Ende August eh zu gering?)

Bin Dankbar für jegliche Tipps und Hinweise |asmil:

VG
Sockeye


----------



## ff-kroatien (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Letzte  Angelsaison war sehr  erfolgreich für unsere Gäste. Petri Heil aus Kroatien. 

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/6924/2uod.jpg

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/1999/p43t.jpg

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/309/g8rd.jpg

  http://img132.*ih.us/img132/1066/7wsm.jpg

  http://img809.*ih.us/img809/3972/svko.jpg

  http://img854.*ih.us/img854/6619/m2h5.jpg 
http://img838.*ih.us/img838/5467/u093.jpg

  http://img7.*ih.us/img7/9298/1adh.jpg

  http://img23.*ih.us/img23/3562/0tbk.jpg

  http://img835.*ih.us/img835/7448/qfjm.jpg

  http://img841.*ih.us/img841/7607/i82v.jpg

  http://img593.*ih.us/img593/6250/sng3.jpg

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/9639/4cbj.jpg

http://img809.*ih.us/img809/7969/hekz.jpg

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/4774/lm6x.jpg

http://img42.*ih.us/img42/5716/rc0y.jpg

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/8908/6c3w.jpg

Angeln-kroatien team


----------



## ulfisch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Uiuiui tolle Fische und schöne Bilder, ihr habt aber auch ne echt publikumswirksame Landschaft da unten#6


----------



## Hotel Romeo (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mal einen Tip abgeben für die Beschaffung der Fischereilizenz, da ich im letzten September unheimliche Schwierigkeiten hatte in der Gegend ein Lizenz zu bekommen und mich viel geärgert habe. Die Touri Informationen können häufig nicht weiterhelfen, private Touri Informationen nehmen häufig horrrende Provisionen auf den schon ohnehin teuren Küstenschein in Kroatien. In Sibenig befinden sich in der Nähe des Busbahnhofs 2 Angelhändler, einer direkt am Bushanhof, einer etwa 150 m in Richtung Strandpromenade der Innenstadt. Bei letzterem könnt Ihr jederzeit ohne Provisionen und viel Ärger den Schein bekommen. Brauchbares Gerät hat er obendrein...

Gruß

Hotel Romeo

Gruß

Hotel Romen


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Schön, dass du diesen Tip veröffentlichst! Mit "Sibenig" meinst du aber Šibenik?


----------



## amberjack (24. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

Hallo, wollten/haben uns in den kopf gesetzt im Oktober an den Save in Kroatien (Fluss) zu fahren. Soll ein gutes Zander- / Welsrevier sein. Meine Frage: War jemand von euch schon mal dort?  danke#6


----------



## pasmanac (19. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*



amberjack schrieb:


> Hallo, wollten/haben uns in den kopf gesetzt im Oktober an den Save in Kroatien (Fluss) zu fahren. Soll ein gutes Zander- / Welsrevier sein. Meine Frage: War jemand von euch schon mal dort?  danke#6



Die Save od. Sava ist recht lang, daher nach Möglichkeit einen Guide anheuern oder selber nach Hotspots suchen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall viele Fische- und auch grosse drin.


----------

